# Surprise Birthday Herf for Redbaron



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Well it wouldn't have been much of a surprise if we announced it earlier! Well it is going very well, I had to leave a bit early so it is OK to announce it now. Cake with birthday candles (he looks good for 92 years...oh sorry, 29 years, well than he only looks so so), Wii entertainment system, a magnificent pipe and other stuff that came in the same box that must of been great by the primal noises Chris was making. The look on Chris's face when he and his not so surprised wife (thank you Ann and Justinphilly for making this happen) was priceless. He knew a couple of gorillas would be at Mahogony's but not the entire motley crew. Nothing like shock and surprise on a 92 year old man...I mean 29 year old.

*Love you Bro, Happy Birthday! * :bl


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Very cool!!!...Sounds like a great time. Happy Birthday RedBaron!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

Awesome time fellas! Happy B-day Chris. :bl


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Sounds like good times for you guys.. enjoy and give the birthday boy something special to smoke..


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Sounds like a real blast.

Happy Birthday Chris ....:bl


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Ha ha ha! Good one guys,Happy Birthday again Chris


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Happy birthday :chk

COME TO MOB SEPT 21... ROB, you to bro...its been way way to long now..


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Happy Birthday Chris - I was at a pipe show in NY looking for some Momo for you - no luck!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday Chris! :bl


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

Happy B'Day, Chris! 

If I'd a known, I'd a baked ya a cake! 

Many happy returns of the fray. :bl

Steve


----------

